# Michigan Reptile Regulations, anybody?



## Crusher08 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone knew of any sites, or just in general about the laws in Michigan? As far as reptile keeping goes? I might possibly be relocating up there, and wanted to know if tegus, and snakes, and other lizards might be illegal?

Thank you!


----------



## thestem07 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am living in Kalamazoo Michigan and there is a reptile show here every month and I have seen just about any reptile/snake you could imagine. I currently own a tegu and a Mexican kingsnake. I also have a friend with a tegu, boa, corn snakes and a cali. king. From you list of critters I can tell you I have seen all of these at the show and most of the vendors there are from Michigan. 
This might give you a little more than me just saying its ok. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.bornfreeusa.org/b4a2_exotic_animals_summary.php" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.bornfreeusa.org/b4a2_exotic_ ... ummary.php</a><!-- m -->

Anyways I wish you the best of luck and hope I helped out


----------



## Bentley83 (Oct 28, 2009)

I live in Grand Rapids, MI and i own 3 tegus and had no problems. I also own more stuff but its all good. 

Chris


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sweet guys, thanks a lot!!


----------



## thestem07 (Oct 28, 2009)

where in Michigan are you moving to? Just curious.


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well it isn't a definite just yet, we are seeing if things will work out here or not. Things are pretty rough here in MA; hard to find work. 
My dad owns a farm in Michigan, and I'm not quite sure where because my bf lost my address book... -.-; But I planned on moving there if everything went to he11 here.


----------



## kpelzer (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah i also live in michigan and no problems i have a tegu and a blood python


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think its White Lake.


----------

